

Ep.io - Smart Python Hosting - joshfinnie
http://www.ep.io/

======
cdr
I put my email in at least a month ago and have never heard anything, so I'm
skeptical they're adding beta users very fast if at all.

There's an awful lot of python hosting startups now, and I suspect the small,
slow-moving ones are going to get steamrolled by dotcloud and the like. Djangy
already threw in the towel, and that's starting to seem pretty smart.

------
rgarcia
ep.io has been posted to HN before <http://searchyc.com/submissions/ep.io>

Is there anything new here? It looks like it's still in beta...

------
joshfinnie
Unfortunately still in private beta, but is this what Python delvelopers need
to compete with Heroku?

